# Gentoo är klart bäst!!

## amandus

Jag har provat dom flesta GNU/Linux distributioner, fastnade för slackware ( hade inte provat Gentoo ) har kört slackware sen 1999. Jag har också provat FreeBSD vilket är ett bra OS men ack så mycket problem med ports, vilket inte Gentoo har med sitt portage, och OpenBSD vilket jag tycker är mycket bra som serverOS vilket jag också har på min server. För en vecka sedan ungefär efter att jag märkt att Gentoo fick mer och mer uppmärksamhet tänkte jag att jag skulle prova, och jag blev helt såld, portage funkar perfekt Gentoo är snabbt och mycket stabilt, faktum är att den känns stabilare och bättre än min slackware-dator. Jag installerar just nu Gentoo på min laptop också, och det är inga problem. Jag tycker att som desktopOS är Gentoo nummer 1 med sitt portage, stabilitet och utomordentliga dokumentation:D

----------

## arnvidr

Velkommen i klubben  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hinken

Välkommen till Gentoo!

----------

## Cocobo-1

Jag har kört med Debian, Redhat, FreeBSD och Gentoo och testat Mandrake, Suse och lite annat snabbt.

Debian var svårt att förstå. Hade dålig dokumentation och gick helt sönder efter något halvår.

Redhat var jag mycket nöjd med. Inga problem, enkelt att konfa och var mycket snabbt.

FreeBSDs ports var IMHO. bättre än portage men program var skrivna för linux och hade ofta problem pga. detta. Själva kerneln var ganska featurelös och sakna vissa "nödvändiga" saker som surround ljud.

Gentoo som jag använder nu är mycket hackervänligt. Har man något problem som kan spåras till programmeringsfel så finns det alltid hotfixpatchar man kan applya och behöver inte vänta på nästa stable. Tiden det tar att underhålla gentoo är många gånger större än andra dists. etc-update är ett praktexempel.

Gentoo sägs vara snabbare än andra dists men jag har aldrig märkt detta. När jag just installerat och jag märkte att det var långsammare så antog jag att jag missat något och började leta sätt att snabba upp gentoo. Den questen pågår fortfarande efter 2 år. Jag har dock aldrig lyckats få gentoo så snabbt som redhat.

----------

## ebrostig

Jeg har brukt Gentoo is snart 3 aar og tror ikke jeg kommer til aa bytte til en annen distro...

Kjoere i dag paa 2 P4 maskiner paa jobben og paa en AMD64 hjemme...

Det neste prosjektet er en ny laptop saa jeg kan sitte ute ved svoemmebassenget og jobbe med wireless. (Jobber hjemmefra!)

Erik

----------

## _Master_

Når jeg startet med linux et par år tilbake så hadde jeg bare Mandrake. pga at jeg ikke viste om noen andre distroer.

Så etter en liten stund så kom slack  :Smile:  det har jeg sittet med helt til nå.

Jeg er en nylig frelst Gentoo bruker  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## frippz

Jag längtar tills den dagen då jag kan köra Gentoo på min desktop igen.  :Smile: 

----------

## _Master_

 *frippz wrote:*   

> Jag längtar tills den dagen då jag kan köra Gentoo på min desktop igen. 

 

Hvorfor kjører du ikke Gentoo no da?

----------

## Smokerdave

Gentoo is teh shit. Den klart bästa dist jag har testat iaf  :Smile: 

----------

## Highlands

Ja, jag har kört gentoo från 1.4-rc4 tiden (ungefär 1 1/2 år sedan) *gråter av nostalgi*

För en månad sen fick jag nå ryck att prova FreeBSD och debian och såna distar... 

Men efter ett tag så kom jag tillbaka till gentoo... Och detta är av många delar. Mest att Gentoo går att confa hur bra som helst!

Kommer nog inte att lämna gentoo på ett bra dag

----------

## Cocobo-1

En annan bra sak med gentoo är att man slipper många noobs som ställer grundläggande frågor om skalet och liknande saker. Installationen funkar lite som ett eldprov där bara de värdiga kommer genom.

----------

## Lucifeer

 *Cocobo-1 wrote:*   

> En annan bra sak med gentoo är att man slipper många noobs som ställer grundläggande frågor om skalet och liknande saker. Installationen funkar lite som ett eldprov där bara de värdiga kommer genom.

  Säg inte det :o Sett ett par trådar på bbs.linux.se där folk direkt försökt provat gentoo och istället för att läsa handboken frågar på forumet...

----------

## ozt

Jo Gentoo är fint  :Smile: 

----------

## albhaf

har använt i snart en månad och har inga planer på att byta till någon annan dist  :Razz: 

detta sa jag iofs också när jag fixat crux på datorn men nu är det allvar  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## martoni

 *amandus wrote:*   

> Jag installerar just nu Gentoo på min laptop också, och det är inga problem. Jag tycker att som desktopOS är Gentoo nummer 1 med sitt portage, stabilitet och utomordentliga dokumentation:D

 

VADFALLS? Installerar du den på din laptop?

Gentoo är en distribution speciellt för inbyggda system och inte alls lämpat för "skrivbordet"!

(I vart fall enligt Nätverk & Kommunikation).

 :Wink: 

----------

## bol_

Kan bara hålla med om att Gentoo är den bästa disten som jag har testat.

Suttit med slackware ganska länge, och testat suse, mandrake, redhat och debian också, men jag gillar Gentoo skarpt.

Lite som ett upphottat slackware  :Smile: , vilket jag verkligen gillar!  :Smile: 

----------

## Excel

Jag kan bara instämma, Gentoo är verkligen väldigt mysigt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Logge

 *martoni wrote:*   

>  *amandus wrote:*   Jag installerar just nu Gentoo på min laptop också, och det är inga problem. Jag tycker att som desktopOS är Gentoo nummer 1 med sitt portage, stabilitet och utomordentliga dokumentation:D 
> 
> VADFALLS? Installerar du den på din laptop?
> 
> Gentoo är en distribution speciellt för inbyggda system och inte alls lämpat för "skrivbordet"!
> ...

 

För min del funkar det bäst med Gentoo på min laptop (som för tillfället är på hårdvaru-service)!! Rena drömmen... Undrar om "Nätverk & kommunikation" egentligen testade Gentoo som en ren desktop?? De verkar inte riktigt veta vad dom talade om...  :Wink: 

----------

## martoni

N&K brukar inte veta vad de skriver om när det gäller Linux.  :Smile: 

Själv kör jag Gentoo på min Siemens C1020 laptop sedan ett år sisådär. Funkar ju bra vad jag märkt.

----------

## reiman

gentoo är skit bra. I portage finns allt jag behöver forumet håller väldigt hög kvalitet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klejs

Jag har precis som många av er testat de flesta populära distar som Slackware, Debian Sarge mfl. men när min kompis hade bytt till Gentoo och visade hur det fungerade bleknade Debians apt-get i jämförelse med Gentoo's kraftfulla emerge.

Jag kommer föralltid vara Gentoo trogen... :Cool: 

----------

